# “international small arms treaty”



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

A treaty to be signed July 27[SUP]th[/SUP] set up to heavily restrict firearms in the U.S. With more restrictions, mandatory gun registration to identify all firearms owners/locations and eventually a total guns confiscation of all un authorized firearm (except those owned by the government). That's right they want to give foreigners the ability to make laws to take you constitutional rights. Similar programs have been done by dictators in the past such as Hitler, Stalin, Mussolini, Castro, Kim Jong-il, Chavez all banned firearms! Free people own guns, slaves do not!

2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Amendment " The right of the people to keep and bear arms shall NOT be infringed"

MAKE YOUR VOICE HEARD Sign up at the Rand Paul link below and pledge to VOTE OUT ANY senator who votes to pass this bill and get email updates on the this unconstitutional treaty!!!![URL]http://www.nagr.org/UN_RP_Survey2.aspx?pid=2/24B [/URL]

"A well-armed populace is the best defense against tyranny" Thomas Jefferson

sign up to fight for our costitutaional rights with the Constitutional United States National Militia
http://www.constitution.org/mil/mil_us.htm


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

I truly believe that if this passes here in the U.S, people will not give up their firearms without a fight... I know I wouldn't


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Gman303 said:


> I truly believe that if this passes here in the U.S, people will not give up their firearms without a fight... I know I wouldn't


I hope so, sign up to the Rand paul link and forward this we don't have long its signed on the 27th, its now or never!!!


----------

